# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back XI



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For the 11th year, I'm again offering to share seeds from my gardens. They were originally offered free to anyone when they were only seeds which could be sent in an ordinary envelope and letter rate postage, 34Â¢ in 2002. Now it's $1.71 and due to go up in 3 weeks. Since beans were added, there's been the provision that one can donate whatever they wish. If it comes in a box, twice as appreciated as cash no matter what it is. The list of canned goods and other goodies would be seemingly endless and nearly doubled last year so I won't mention it. Everything accepted from sauerkraut to honey and anything edible in between. The original reason why I could never set a price is one that still applies. In early years, I had an unlimited access to Jung's annual trial packets. They will be included again this year for as long as the supply lasts. To find what they are for 2012, visit www.jungseed.com 

The offer for 2012 is *4 tomato varieties and 3 bean varieties*. All were grown by me. A packet of tomato seeds is about 30 seeds. You will find descriptions of most of the tomatoes at http://tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List
Some grown in 2011will not be in her database since they were grown in the US for the first time in many years. A complete list of my previous tomatoes grown by year can be found at www.patnsteph.net/weblog/2010/03/paquebot-2010-tomato-list/ All but a few are still available. In all, the total number of varieties to select from is at least 360-380.

For those newcomers who wonder where this thread may go, nobody knows but you find previous ones at:

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=379423 (X)
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=337450 (IX)
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=287292 (VIII)
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=226676 (VII)
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=159070 (VI) 


Tomatoes, 1#+ potential

1884
1884 Purple
African Queen
Ashleigh
Believe-It-Or-Not
Big Zebra
Brimmer
Cabin
Canadian Heart
Carol Chyko's Big Paste
Chapman
Doubloon
Gildo Pietroboni
Homer Fikes Yellow Oxheart
Hunt's Family Favorite
Libanaise des Montagnes
Mr. Tartar's
Novosadski Jabucar
Rostova
Sicilian Saucer
Spark's Yellow
Sylvan Gaume
Tappy's Heritage
Tarashenko 6
T.C.Jones
Terhune
Wild Rose
Winsall
Winsall Gold


Canners, paste, salad, sauce 

Andes Horn 
Banana Legs
Buckee's New 50 Day
Count Banyani
Cow's Tit 
Eli
Green Ghost
Heinz 2653
Magyar Piros Boker
Orange Oxheart
OSU Blue
Paquebot Roma
Pomodoro di Albenga/Liguria
Rio Grande
Skorospelka
Strawberry Margarita
Tangello
Tlacolulu, Red
Tlacolulu, Yellow
Veepick
White Snowball
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold


Cherry

All Green
Anna Aasa, Red
Anna Aasa, Yellow
Mirabell, Red
Stardust 
Sun Baby
White Rabbit


Standard *bean offer is for 3 packets.* That is one more than previous offers since postage cost is the same 3 ounces as it is for 2 ounces. Beans also minimum of 30 up to 50 per packet with several exceptions which will be noted. 

Bush snap beans

Blue Lake 156
Brittle Wax
Carson
Contender
Labrador
Pencil Pod Wax
Purple Queen
Red Valentine
Roma II
Tanya's Pink Pod
Tendergreen
Top Crop
Ukrainian Comrades


Pole snap/all-purpose beans

Annette's Italian
Blue Coco
Case Knife
Cherokee Black
Cherokee Greasy
Cherokee Trail of Tears
Earl Thompson Greasy
Fat Man
Gold of Bacau
Kentucky Wonder Wax
Kwintus
Logan Giant
Maria Amazilitei's
Louisiana Purple Pod
Mennonite Purple Striped
Mr. Tung
Musica
Njano
Purple Pod
Rattlesnake
Red Striped Greasy
Romano
Tanzanian Gray
Tennessee Cornfield
Tennessee Greasy
Turkey Craw
Uncle Steve's Red Striped
Vassie Mae


Bush dry beans

Belizean Red
Brown Dutch
Cannelini
Coco Rubico
Etna
French Horticultural
Frijol Pinto
Hutterite Soup
Kitenge
Krupke
Jacob's Gold
Painted Pony
Piros Feher
Red Kidney, Dark
Soldier
Speckled Bay
Tongue of Fire
Vermont Cranberry
Waldbeantsjes


Pole dry beans

Blue Shackamaxon
Bosnian
Jesse Taylor
Tarheel
True Red Cranberry


Lima/butterpea/butterbean

Black Butterpea
Black Knight Butterbean (pole)
Dixie Speckled Butterpea
Christmas Lima (15)
Pennsylvania Dutch Red
White Willow Leaf


Cowpeas

21 Pea (pole)
Kunde
Mississippi Silver


Small bush dry beans

Black Tepary
Black Turtle
Blue Speckled Tepary
Brown Turtle
Spotted Turtle


Runner (P. coccineus)

Insuk's Wang Kong (15)



Other great things available are only for those who are serious about growing them not just to eat but for potential seed production. No set number of seeds but also not as many as would be found in a commercial packet. They are:

Canary Winter Melon
Eastham Turnip
Seven Top Turnip
Yellow Cabbage Collard


Now for how to request the seeds. All I need is name and address plus what you want and the only way is through my e-mail at [email protected] Use "seed" or "seeds" somewhere in the subject line. DO NOT use the forum PM. If can't trust me with your e-mail address, then I should not be trusted with your name and address. Besides, there may be some instances where I may not want to know your HT name! 

Then there's the provision for more than 4 tomatoes and 3 beans. If you want more, say so. Please do not request 4 and 3 one day and a different 4 and 3 several weeks later. If you want 8 and 6, be honest and at least promise something in return. Most tomatoes requested by one member last year was 35 and most beans were 20, both with promises of something in return. Examples of some that I got burned on were 8+6, 7+4, and 4+10. 

Usually I will acknowledge each request only after it's in the mail. If you don't hear from me within 10 days of sending the request, check back with me as messages do get lost now and then.

Finally, Canadians have always been allowed to take advantage of this offer and many of my varieties are enjoying life on the Canadian Prairie.

Offer will end 15 April. If you haven't made up your mind by then, I'll be too busy playing with my own gardens.

Happy Gardening for 2012!

Martin


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Martin Wow this is such a generous offer! I have picked out my favorites but before I email you I have a question. I am a first time participant and don't understand about the trial packets from jungseed.com. Is there a list there that we pick from, or do you just pick something and send it to us. I looked at that website but couldn't find anything about trial packets. I probably looked right at it and didn't realize it!
Thanks!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you Martin. I know what we'll be doing tonight...:happy:


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Martin, I just sent you my email. Thanks again.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Martin, I have emailed you also. This is my third year to get to participate. It is great of you to offer this year after year!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Martin, you share so much with us all in terms of advice, and now this (again). As I Canadian, I would love to participate. What's your protocol about postage in my case? Could I send you a US money order, for example? Or some US cash in the mail (disguised perhaps)?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Martin, thank you so much for all you do. I'll be sending an email later today.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Martin...e-mail sent. I sure needed a day brightener!! Thanks! bee


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

> Besides, there may be some instances where I may not want to know your HT name!


:hysterical:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! What a wonderful selection this year. It was hard deciding. Thanks so very much!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Alright- you guys just get off that tatiana's site - it's running slower than molasses!!!

Thanks, Martin! Great list - as usual.


----------



## enggass (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow... are any or all of these organic?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, someone asked for more seeds last year than I did?  LOL. Decisions, decisions...

Okay, it's done! I just sent you an e-mail, Martin. Thank you!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Martin,
looking for an address to send at the very least, stamps, cash, goody box. Did I miss it?

Thanks again,
acde


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

majik said:


> Martin, you share so much with us all in terms of advice, and now this (again). As I Canadian, I would love to participate. What's your protocol about postage in my case? Could I send you a US money order, for example? Or some US cash in the mail (disguised perhaps)?


Some Canadians find a couple of old US dollar bills laying around. Some send whatever they figure will get past Customs. One has sent a big box of tea probably 3 times. (Hint, wife and I are big tea drinkers.) For others, just knowing that they appreciate it is sufficient. 




enggass said:


> Wow... are any or all of these organic?


Fertilized with nothing but twice as much horse manure than should have been used. Since most of the 2011 gardening was done in an organic garlic field, close enough!



acde said:


> Martin,
> looking for an address to send at the very least, stamps, cash, goody box. Did I miss it?
> 
> Thanks again,
> acde


You'll know who to send anything to only if you receive something. Nobody sends anything in advance. 

So far, so good. Delivered one tray to the PO at 5:30 and working on another. No outrageous requests so far and running about 3 returnees to 1 first timer. Already had to remove one tomato since it should not have been included. Two beans also will be removed. 

Martin


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

E-mail sent and if I picked something you have had to remove send whatever works. All the seed you have sent in the past has been wonderful. Thanks so much ..I needed a smile tonight.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hahaha I wonder if you could sneak some cuban cigars through customes as payment? lol


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks so much, Martin! You're a prince to do this for all of us! Jan in Co


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you for the blessing of seeds and your kindness to others. God bless you.

Bells in Ky


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey there Martin! Nice to see the wonderful offer once again  Oh, no, did it again, I have to choose how many from all those... Hmmm, yes, I know I can do it! I'll email you when I figure it out...


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

How do Gildo Pietroboni and Guido compare? 

Other than amount of seeds.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

:sing::banana::dance::clap::happy::bouncy: HOORAY!!! Thank you Martin for offering again this year! I look forward to this every year!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

frankva said:


> How do Gildo Pietroboni and Guido compare?
> 
> Other than amount of seeds.


Gildo Pietroboni is larger and more heart-shaped than Guido.

Martin


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking up all those tomato and bean varieties was as much fun as looking at the Sears Christmas Catalog as a kid and just as hard to choose what I most wanted. :happy2:
Thank you so much for your generosity and making this offer open to us all again.
Take good care~
Steph


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> Gildo Pietroboni is larger and more heart-shaped than Guido.
> 
> Martin


Taste adequate?

Is your Rostova round or heartshaped?


Thanks ahead.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Rostova is a round beefsteak type. Had some to a pound or more. Couldn't find anything bad to say about it. Ripened evenly, no major cracking problems, big sprawling plants but twice as much fertilizer than needed. I'd definitely grow it again if I had to. Fruit were as shown on Tatiana's site.

Just got a message from Tatiana confirming receipt of 9 varieties which I sent a few days ago. She also said: "I can see lots of hits from homesteadingtoday.com - you must be doing your seed distribution again!"

Martin


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Just sent an email. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Steph in MT said:


> Looking up all those tomato and bean varieties was as much fun as looking at the Sears Christmas Catalog as a kid and just as hard to choose what I most wanted. :happy2:


That was just what I thought. Thank you Martin!:happy:

Jackie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My seeds arrived!

Thank you!

Enjoyed Looking over the old 15 cent envelope and variety of old stamps.

What's this? You have your own postmark cancelation?

:goodjob:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mother Hen said:


> My seeds arrived!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


That's true! I've had a Mailer's Postmark Permit since 1986. The cancel that I am using now is the second one and only 2 years old. Could use either one but presently only have one 2012 slug. There used to be another HT member in Maine who had one in 2004. Haven't heard of any others since.

I also buy discounted odds and ends postage from several dealers, $200 face value for $180. Means a little extra work figuring out how to use some stamps which may be over 60 years old but always a few who appreciate seeing them in their mail.

Martin


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome-Awsome Martin!! Thanks so very much for your offerings

I dwindled my list down to quota, finally~ heehee. EVERYTHING on your list is sooo fabulous!!! Just can't go wrong.
THANKS!!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> I had an unlimited access to Jung's annual trial packets. They will be included again this year for as long as the supply lasts. To find what they are for 2012, visit www.jungseed.com
> 
> Martin


I'm a little confused. Can anyone identify for me just what is meant by "Jung's annual trial packets." I already sent my email to Martin, but I may have been mistaken in interpreting this. In checking their site, I can't find anything that indicates what seeds their trial packets would be. Do you assume all their 2012 tomatoes and beans?

Whatever I get, I am very excited.. never taken advantage of this generosity from Martin before. Thank you very much!


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I received my seeds already. That was fast. Thanks so much. Postage will go out in the mail tomorrow.

Don


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sent out my email today. My email messed up, so I wasn't able to do it earlier.


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Martin - I can't thank you enough for continuing your offer! May you be blessed many times over for your generosity!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got my seeds today! Thanks so much Martin. Putting a little happy box in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I just sent you an e-mail! Thank you SO MUCH for your generosity!!!


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Martin are the canary winter melons actual winter melons or are they canary melons?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

partndn said:


> I'm a little confused. Can anyone identify for me just what is meant by "Jung's annual trial packets." I already sent my email to Martin, but I may have been mistaken in interpreting this. In checking their site, I can't find anything that indicates what seeds their trial packets would be. Do you assume all their 2012 tomatoes and beans?
> 
> Whatever I get, I am very excited.. never taken advantage of this generosity from Martin before. Thank you very much!


Every year, Jung's selects a new flower and vegetable to give out as a bonus for any order over $10. That's how this seed offer got started as the 2002 vegetable was Yellowstone carrot. I offered those plus some tomatoes. Went over real big. Next year was bigger with Red Cloud beets and more tomatoes. Eventually some objected to me promoting a commercial business so it merely switched to just my seeds offered but with the Jung's trial packets if available. Past two years, didn't have any yet when the offers started and thus were not mentioned. This time they came down early and I was able to get enough to include them in most requests. If one has the Jung's catalog, they are at the top of page 2.

Martin


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

From looking at the link provided at the bottom of the page, they are listed there, radish and bachelor buttons.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

HillRunner said:


> Martin are the canary winter melons actual winter melons or are they canary melons?


It's in the Cucumis melo inodorus group of honeydew melons. Officially it is probably Yellow Canaria 3 and for fall and early winter use.

www.italianseedandtool.com/c=s8IGis9GsU3pfUao1TZONCo7W/product/VML05/Melon-Yellow-Canaria-3.html

Martin


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Martin, received my seeds today!thank you!I will get your package out next friday!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

THANKS Martin and Nickie for answering my question.
Sorry bout that!
I don't have their catalog and couldn't figure out where it was on their site.

Looking forward to goodies. :gaptooth:


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

hey martin,

we just got internet at the old farm house yesterday. talk about timing.
nice to see annettes italian, and mr tung on the list. annette lives in british columbia, and has a keen interest in keeping some of the old varieties going. if anyone wants to hear the story about the beans, she posts on the bean and legume forum on the gardenweb forums. after midnight is her moniker

now to decide what varieties will do well in da U.P.


keith


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Seeds arrived -- many thanks, Martin. $$ and a little Texas extra will be sent out on Monday.


----------



## Habitant (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Martin . This will be my first time requesting. Its so nice of you to do this.

As a Canadian I will be showing some Canuck pride and send some our varieties of tomatoes, melons and corn .

Regards


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I received my seeds yesterday Martin. The Christmas lima beans are pretty impressive looking. Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Habitant said:


> Hi Martin . This will be my first time requesting. Its so nice of you to do this.
> 
> As a Canadian I will be showing some Canuck pride and send some our varieties of tomatoes, melons and corn .
> 
> Regards


Canadians are a little slow this year with only 2 each from BC and ON. In the past, I think that only NT was never heard from. Longest delivery time is almost to the shortest and that's to the Thunder Bay area. I could set a compass for exact north and land in Thunder Bay 350 miles later but mail to there apparently takes several thousand. Shortest delivery time is to BC which is the longest in straight line distance. As long as everything gets where it's supposed to, that is sufficient. 

Martin


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

My seeds arrived today..thankyou Martin! I'll get your return package in the mail Monday..got to track down the "surprise" I decided to send you.....


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

My seeds were in my mail box yesterday! Thanks so much, and yep the melon seed was in there. Postage on way back to you Friday. Thanks again.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you, Martin! Your seeds arrived yesterday and in wonderful shape! I'm going to start planning the trellis for the white willow leaf limas...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Martin, did you get my email?
Mickey


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mickey said:


> Martin, did you get my email?
> Mickey


Received 1-7, 1:53AM. Replied 1-7, 2:44AM.

Martin


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I didn't get it  I'll just ask here. Do the lima beans need a long growing season?
Thanks,
Mickey


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The only lima on this offer with potential production problems here is Black Knight. Produced like crazy in 2010 but not in 2011. However, may have been a situation of too much horse manure under them as there was more foliage the second year. Christmas, PA Dutch, and White Willow Leaf have been grown for years without fail. 

Martin


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

What a surprise I came home to yesterday, Martin's seeds arrived!! YEEHAWW!!
Loved the extra seed packs too, _perfect_! 
Sending out my southern goody box to ya this Fri.

Thanks Martin


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Also recvd my seed pkg this am. Thank you, Sending welcome pkg tommorow


----------



## rockinl (Mar 23, 2006)

Goody Gumdrops Martin, what a thrill. A happy little package in my Michigan mailbox on Monday morning as predicted. 

My little extras made me smile. 

What a kind man you are. 

Thanks for sharing your gardening knowledge and your seeds-

Kimberly


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

:clap: Yay!!! :clap: Seeds arrived today! :clap: Thank you Martin!!! :clap:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you Martin. They arrived yesterday!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

got mine too! Thanks!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The good news is that everyone seems happy. The bad news is that no matter how many Paquebot Roma seeds I save, it's never enough. I'll go with only 15 in a packet until I'm down to 15 seeds and then no choice but to wait until next year.

For beans, Insuk's Wang Kong have enough for 2 more requests and they will be gone. Everything else looks like there's enough to last the season.

First box arrived today. Pint of canned figs and half pint of blueberry jam. Figs are half gone already!

Martin


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I got my seeds today! YAY! I will be getting a package out asap! Thank you, Martin!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine arrived yesterday, too! :happy: Thank you, thank you, Martin! Now to think on what extra goodies to share this year....


----------



## enggass (Nov 23, 2011)

Got mine... Thank you! ...for the radishes too... ;-)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Martin! I sent you an email, but hadn't heard back yet... Did you lose me?! If so, just let me know & I will resend. Thank you!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

lorichristie said:


> Hi Martin! I sent you an email, but hadn't heard back yet... Did you lose me?! If so, just let me know & I will resend. Thank you!


I'm just about down to you on the list. Besides, 10 days or whatever I stated hasn't passed yet!

Martin


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Martin, appreciate the confirmation via email, will let you know when my seeds arrive!

Lori


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Just sent you an email! And thank you very, very much for doing this!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine arrived today! I'll get something on the way back at'cha


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Every year, Jung's selects a new flower and vegetable to give out as a bonus for any order over $10. That's how this seed offer got started as the 2002 vegetable was Yellowstone carrot. I offered those plus some tomatoes. Went over real big. Next year was bigger with Red Cloud beets and more tomatoes. Eventually some objected to me promoting a commercial business so it merely switched to just my seeds offered but with the Jung's trial packets if available. Past two years, didn't have any yet when the offers started and thus were not mentioned. This time they came down early and I was able to get enough to include them in most requests. If one has the Jung's catalog, they are at the top of page 2.
> 
> Martin


This explanation makes my email look pretty silly - I was way confused about the Jung's trial packets, and too impatient to wait for the answer. Oh well, I'll be more than thrilled with the regular offerings!
Thank again,
Jackie


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I suffer from kid in a candy store itis. Guess I'll go dig some snow and think about it.

Like that will help...


----------



## wayne miles (Mar 13, 2008)

Martin, the seeds you sent me arrived today. Many thanks,

wayne


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Martin, sent out your goodie package yesterday, hope it arrives save and I packed it good enough!


----------



## bmja (Jan 13, 2012)

Martin,

Thanks for starting this program. 

I placed my very first order and can't wait to receive the new seeds.

I'll send your postage, some goodies and some heirloom seeds that I have grown here in NH.

This will be fun each year. So happy to have found this site...it is so full of information and sharing.

Sharon


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hey Martin,

I received the seeds today. Thank you so much. Your box went out today, I hope you enjoy it


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

hi martin

seeds came today.
nothing to send back seed wise this year, so will just have to send postage.

thanks again


keith


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Martin! Rec'd my seeds, thank you & yes you did include (4) types. I'll email you when your return barter is sent


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow!!!! Thank You Martin so much I have never seen more beautiful beans than that Insuk's Wang Kong variety that you sent, they are intense. I think Im in love.  The others look great too, Im very excited about the cherry tomatoes cant wait to start my plants.
Natalia


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Martin, the seeds came today! The tomato varieties look promising - can't wait to see how they do. A package will be going out to you this coming week.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Martin, just letting you know your seeds came today, and I thank you so much! Your package will go in the mail on Monday! Jan in Co


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

NataliaTwoDoes said:


> Wow!!!! Thank You Martin so much I have never seen more beautiful beans than that Insuk's Wang Kong variety that you sent, they are intense. I think Im in love.  The others look great too, Im very excited about the cherry tomatoes cant wait to start my plants.
> Natalia


You're starting out with more Insuk's Wang Kong than I did. It was only 6 or 7 but I got a full pint of beans in return. Didn't think that they would be of much interest but a request for them this morning had to be denied because they're all gone. Four more new runner beans to grow this year and that's maximum that I can currently grow to avoid crossing. For certain, I'll make room for Insuk's Wang Kong somewhere. 



Jan in CO said:


> Martin, just letting you know your seeds came today, and I thank you so much! Your package will go in the mail on Monday! Jan in Co


Elpasotel doesn't like Merr so I couldn't let you know that the seeds were on the way. And, neither of us will be mailing anything on Monday! 

Martin


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Martin,
Got your package today  I'm going to town on Tuesday so will mail your package then.
Thanks again,
Mickey


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Martin,
Got your little box taken to the USPS yesterday.
I forgot all about Monday being no service. Glad I went Saturday.
Hope you're well!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Sent you an email, talk to you later.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Yay! Seeds came in the mail this morning! It was like Christmas! Thank you so much, and a return package will be heading out sometime this week.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you! My seeds arrived yesterday. A return package on it's way to you shortly. Any food allergies, BTW?


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Yup, I'd forgotten there would be no mail yesterday! Got it on the way this morning, tho. I'm excited to plant the beans and see how they do here!
Thank you again!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

majik said:


> Thank you! My seeds arrived yesterday. A return package on it's way to you shortly. Any food allergies, BTW?


No allergies. One of our favorite TV people is Andrew Zimmern so we're game for _almost_ anything. Canned red salmon and sea bass arrived today. Some I've never tried before such as watermelon jelly, blackberry vanilla jam, fireweed honey, and banana pepper mustard have arrived. Two people sent my favorite, peach jam. Opened a half pint jar of grape jelly several days ago and only got to use it on two slices of toast. Empty jar sitting on the kitchen counter tonight. Only one person flirted with disaster so far when a pint of bread & butter pickles was sent with only the flat, no ring! 

Martin


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

It must be like Christmas opening all the surprizes! I did receive my seeds, too, Martin. Thanks! But I think I'll send you some cash to cover the expenses this year. The only canned goods I've got to share is homemade ketchup, unless you need some of that!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Don't need catsup. Canned 10 quarts of that last fall. Now trying to think of a good reason for canning it in quarts instead of pints.

Martin


----------



## bmja (Jan 13, 2012)

Paquebot said:


> For the 11th year, I'm again offering to share seeds from my gardens. They were originally offered free to anyone when they were only seeds which could be sent in an ordinary envelope and letter rate postage, 34Â¢ in 2002. Now it's $1.71 and due to go up in 3 weeks. Since beans were added, there's been the provision that one can donate whatever they wish. If it comes in a box, twice as appreciated as cash no matter what it is. The list of canned goods and other goodies would be seemingly endless and nearly doubled last year so I won't mention it. Everything accepted from sauerkraut to honey and anything edible in between. The original reason why I could never set a price is one that still applies. In early years, I had an unlimited access to Jung's annual trial packets. They will be included again this year for as long as the supply lasts. To find what they are for 2012, visit www.jungseed.com
> 
> The offer for 2012 is *4 tomato varieties and 3 bean varieties*. All were grown by me. A packet of tomato seeds is about 30 seeds. You will find descriptions of most of the tomatoes at http://tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List
> Some grown in 2011will not be in her database since they were grown in the US for the first time in many years. A complete list of my previous tomatoes grown by year can be found at www.patnsteph.net/weblog/2010/03/paquebot-2010-tomato-list/ All but a few are still available. In all, the total number of varieties to select from is at least 360-380.
> ...


Martin,
I received my seeds! Thank you!! I will be sending your postage and some goodies soon!!!
Sharon


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The seeds arrived on Thursday, thank you very much!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Requests have slowed to almost a halt. No complaints about getting most of them out of the way before the postage rate increase. Went from $1.71 to $1.95. Second increase for that type of mail in less than a year. Even our local PO clerks are shaking their heads in disbelief and trying to figure out why that class of mail was singled out for such a large increase for a second time.

On the bright side, PO is doing a good job of delivering some great things from many of you. Carriers know that there may be something that may freeze in the heavier boxes so they wait for one of us to come to the door in this cold. 

Martin


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

just sent an email to you, thanks so much for this offer!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Bad news, I'm out of Paquebot Roma, again! There are so few seeds in them that I could plant 20 of them and only get what 2 normal plants will give. I'll be substituting Veepick which is a similar paste type and also determinate.

Martin


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

uugh! Went to mail your package today and seem to have lost the envelope with the address...please PM it to me if you want your postage and mulberry jam  Thanks!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have any recommendations for sugar beets, seeds that will store well for years?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mamaof3peas said:


> Do you have any recommendations for sugar beets, seeds that will store well for years?


Get the Bucklunch mix from Jung's or Shumway's. It's a mix of 3 or 4 varieties. I can get a packet for $1.95 plus 11Â¢ tax plus $1.95 postage and 25Â¢ mailing envelope. $4.26 for Â½ ounce packet. Beet seed is usually good for 5 years if properly stored. 

Martin


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok thank you so much!! I'm trying to learn how to make sugar from beets


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

This is such a fantastic opportunity-thank you so much for the offering. We have been saving seeds for a few years now and are anxious to try some "new" to us varieties.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> On the bright side, PO is doing a good job of delivering some great things from many of you. Carriers know that there may be something that may freeze in the heavier boxes so they wait for one of us to come to the door in this cold.
> 
> Martin


Sometimes the PO people are awesome! We are also lucky to have attentive, personal service here. Thanks again Martin, we look forward to planting your seeds and hope you enjoy your maple syrup. :grin:


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Martin,

our seeds arrived quickly (Sat), thank you so much!
I will be getting your return package out in the mail by Wed.

Sure wish I knew if the 70 degree temps were going to stick around till next fall, I would be out there digging and planting, lol

thanks again!


----------



## bmja (Jan 13, 2012)

Paquebot said:


> For the 11th year, I'm again offering to share seeds from my gardens. They were originally offered free to anyone when they were only seeds which could be sent in an ordinary envelope and letter rate postage, 34Â¢ in 2002. Now it's $1.71 and due to go up in 3 weeks. Since beans were added, there's been the provision that one can donate whatever they wish. If it comes in a box, twice as appreciated as cash no matter what it is. The list of canned goods and other goodies would be seemingly endless and nearly doubled last year so I won't mention it. Everything accepted from sauerkraut to honey and anything edible in between. The original reason why I could never set a price is one that still applies. In early years, I had an unlimited access to Jung's annual trial packets. They will be included again this year for as long as the supply lasts. To find what they are for 2012, visit www.jungseed.com
> 
> The offer for 2012 is *4 tomato varieties and 3 bean varieties*. All were grown by me. A packet of tomato seeds is about 30 seeds. You will find descriptions of most of the tomatoes at http://tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List
> Some grown in 2011will not be in her database since they were grown in the US for the first time in many years. A complete list of my previous tomatoes grown by year can be found at www.patnsteph.net/weblog/2010/03/paquebot-2010-tomato-list/ All but a few are still available. In all, the total number of varieties to select from is at least 360-380.
> ...


Hi, Martin.

I sent you goodie package a couple of days ago so it should arrive any day now. Enjoy!

Sharon


----------



## Erin 77 (Feb 1, 2012)

The seeds arrived on Monday, thanks Martin! Your thank you package should arrive on Friday!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

if we dont have anything to barter, what do you think is a fair price for tomato and green bean bush pks?? thanks, just send me a pm.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mamaof3peas said:


> if we dont have anything to barter, what do you think is a fair price for tomato and green bean bush pks?? thanks, just send me a pm.


I did that for a member last year. He wanted more than the minimum but would not tell me how many more. I told him what he would have to pay per variety if he were requesting as an SSE member from another SSE member. Also that anything between that and postage and packing would be sufficient. He then came on here to tell everyone not to request from me since you'd get a big bill from me. 

Refresher is that the standard 4 tomatoes and 3 beans cost $1.95 postage, 25Â¢ for the #000 bubble envelope, and 7Â¢ for the ziplocks. That's $2.27 per minimum request. So far, nobody has sent a check for that exact amount but I wouldn't turn it down. That would be $2.27 more than those who will send nothing. 

Martin


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

So hows $5?? Really that many packs?? That's perfect!!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

We are wanting a good greenbean to can, I don't know what variety but prefer bush, and will take your recommendation. And for tomatoes, some for fresh salsa and salad and some for sauces?? What do you recommend? We are zone 6, east Oklahoma, raised beds and compost added


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just follow the instructions in the opening post or as repeated by Sharon a few posts above. Contact me by e-mail and tell me what you're looking for and then we can go from there. 

As for $5 being a fair contribution, it is, and for the most part is the cheapest of the option between sending money or product. (To date, 12 have sent exactly $5.) Today I received a Â½ pint of tomato marmalade from a member. Jar, lid, and contents probably didn't total $1. There was also a $5 bill in there but it cost $8.05 to get it to me. She got seven varieties from me for a $14 investment and won't have to ever buy those varieties again. I keep a paper record of what everyone receives and sends. If that member requests something next year, she doesn't have to send anything if she doesn't want to. Sort of like having a lot of credit! 

Martin


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

martin,

i owe you another 27 cents. i thought mailing costs were under 2 bucks. i will make amends at future date if thats ok.


keith


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

rxkeith said:


> martin,
> 
> i owe you another 27 cents. i thought mailing costs were under 2 bucks. i will make amends at future date if thats ok.
> 
> ...


No you don't. When I started out with this year's offer, postage was 24Â¢ cheaper and I was using some small packets that I received from another HT member. While they lasted, my cost was 28Â¢ less than now at $1.99 so you possibly sent 1Â¢ over cost if you sent $2.00!

For years I used #1 coin envelopes for tomato seeds. They are now over $15 for box of 500 and one can't see how many seeds are in them. Walmart has just about the same size ziplocks for $1 per 100 and I've always used those for beans. Switched to using them for tomato seeds as well this year even though it means writing the variety name on a paper insert. Anything to make it more affordable and to get it done.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Erin 77 said:


> The seeds arrived on Monday, thanks Martin! Your thank you package should arrive on Friday!


Erin,

There's 2 "z"s in pizzelle and quickly 2 pizzelles in me! Very novel and much appreciated. Matched only by some great cookies sent from Canada. 

Martin


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Martin, it irked me to hear about the person that wanted a special deal on your offer and could not understand why it would cost more. You can not be more plain with how your offer is set up. Most of what you offer(except tomatoes) is not enough to produce an actual "crop" but amounts to plant trial plots so as to see how it performs,if you like it and increase the seed to crop amounts in the following year. This is also how SSE functions; I was a member for several years myself.

You are a treasure. Please do not allow a few to cause you to forget the many that truely appreciate what you do. Both in increasing un-usual varieties and shareing them with like minded gardeners! Thank-you!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mamaof3peas said:


> Email sent


I know that it doesn't mean anything but you're #132. Didn't reach that number until 26 Feb last year.

Martin


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

No, that means you've been successful  bravo!!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Martin,

Again, thanks a million for what you do here for us each and every year. I was *very* late in sending my "box" last year and there was some sort of post office mess up too :/ ... This year I am wanting to wait until I have your "box" ready to go before I place my request. I'm on the road right now and don't expect to be going home for at least 4 more weeks so I hope it's not to late to send my request in then!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Don't care when I get something, if I get something, or what I get. I think that I already mentioned that I got a box last month and then could not locate that person's name on this year's list. It was for the 2011 offer!

Martin


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I know Martin, I just feel so guilty though when it takes me so long to finally get your package off! You do so much for the HT community (and others too I'm sure) that I don't like feeling like I'm "using" you! You're too great a guy for that!


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Martin,

mailed your package yesterday,
looking forward to trying the new varieties,

thanks again!


----------



## jonesie (Dec 23, 2011)

Got my package today. Will be sending something in return tomorrow. Thank you so much, Martin.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good grief, Martin, did you inject your tomato seeds with steroids this year?!?!? I planted the seeds on Saturday and they were all up and yelling for light this morning.  That was not supposed to happen for another day at least. I had to scramble to get my light array up. As far as I can tell every single seed except a couple of Rio Grande germinated. I'm going to have a bunch of plants to give away this year.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Got my packet!! Thanks so much, I will be sending your envelope


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> Good grief, Martin, did you inject your tomato seeds with steroids this year?!?!? I planted the seeds on Saturday and they were all up and yelling for light this morning.  That was not supposed to happen for another day at least. I had to scramble to get my light array up. As far as I can tell every single seed except a couple of Rio Grande germinated. I'm going to have a bunch of plants to give away this year.
> 
> Thank you so very much.


That's what I expect! Had to change my system of drying last year as I used to use the computer monitor. 3,000 or more seeds are dumped in the middle of a paper towel. After a few folds, they become a 2x2 bundle and the name is wrote on with black marker. Sometimes had 15-20 such bundles drying at a time. Temperature was just right and they'd be sufficiently dry in 3 or 4 days. Then the solid cake of seeds would be broken up into individual seeds and into glass jars. Monitor went out a year ago and replaced with flat screen. Still has heat at the top but no place to set anything. Therefore I made a rack out of Â½" hardware cloth to hang on the top and use that warmth to dry the seeds. It works just as good as the original!

Martin


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Belfrybat View Post
> Good grief, Martin, did you inject your tomato seeds with steroids this year?!?!? I planted the seeds on Saturday and they were all up and yelling for light this morning. That was not supposed to happen for another day at least. I had to scramble to get my light array up. As far as I can tell every single seed except a couple of Rio Grande germinated. I'm going to have a bunch of plants to give away this year.
> 
> Thank you so very much.


I was preparing to get my planted Tom seeds (I got from Martin down off the top of my freezer to check and perhaps spray some more water on them....but YIPES they were already sprouting in just 4 days! I wished I'd checked on them sooner.

I planted my Toms on 1/31 and they _had_ to go under lights by 2/4! Actually, needed to go under lights on 2/3 when I checked on them. But, I too had to set up my light arrangements. I only had a few of the Sicilian Saucer to sprout. I have a few more seeds of each, so going to re-do the Sicilian's.

So, Ya'll have been _warned_!! Martin's seeds popping to grow ASAP!:goodjob:

YEEHAWW Martin! Thank-You!


----------



## janezee (Feb 9, 2012)

I love this, Martin. I hope I have enough seeds to do this with in the fall. 

j




Paquebot said:


> Had to change my system of drying last year as I used to use the computer monitor. 3,000 or more seeds are dumped in the middle of a paper towel. After a few folds, they become a 2x2 bundle and the name is wrote on with black marker. Sometimes had 15-20 such bundles drying at a time. Temperature was just right and they'd be sufficiently dry in 3 or 4 days. Then the solid cake of seeds would be broken up into individual seeds and into glass jars. Monitor went out a year ago and replaced with flat screen. Still has heat at the top but no place to set anything. Therefore I made a rack out of Â½" hardware cloth to hang on the top and use that warmth to dry the seeds. It works just as good as the original!
> 
> Martin


----------



## LightHouse Lady (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Martin,
You should be getting your package in a day or two. I'll be interested to know if the two perishable items thrown in with the rest made it ok.

LL


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The "perishables" arrived safe and sound. Thanks! But not much that could go bad with two lemons fresh off a tree! I'm going to cut them in slivers and use them to spice up some of the great teas that have come in. Best tea so far has been Kenyan. I tasted some good East African tea in South Africa but hadn't been able to find any locally. 

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Antique envelope with antique stamps rolled in today. Quick.

Trial pack made me smile too.


----------



## LightHouse Lady (Dec 9, 2007)

Great to hear, Martin. Perhaps next year I'll get to send some more to you.

Tomato seeds were planted Monday. Thanks so much,
LL


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Martin,
Do I have any credit left? Wasn't going to partake this year as I hardly ever get anywhere other than work or church these days. Don't know when I could get to the post office. But if I have some credit left... 

Thanks,
SBJ


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

sweetbabyjane said:


> Hi Martin,
> Do I have any credit left? Wasn't going to partake this year as I hardly ever get anywhere other than work or church these days. Don't know when I could get to the post office. But if I have some credit left...
> 
> Thanks,
> SBJ


Let me know what your heart desires and I'll see what I can do about it!

Martin


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Woo Hoo! Thank you, Martin! Gotta make some choices now. 

SBJ


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Got a rather useful contribution from a member in WA yesterday, 6 freshly-dug potatoes. They are Ozettes and intended for me to plant rather than eat. But with the number of eyes on each tuber, 2 are going to be enjoyed now rather than having to wait until fall.

Martin


----------



## JodyB (Feb 27, 2012)

I got my seeds yesterday and sending your package today. Thanks so much. 
Any transplanting tips? I have grown small plants inside before and lost them when transplanting outside. I am new to this so any help is appreciated. I do not have a light system inside but some sunny windows. We have had a very light winter and are having an early spring so far, everything here in Alabama is budding. I really want to get to growing tomatoes from seeds rather than having to buy plants each year. Thanks again.
Jody


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

Imagine finding you here Martin 

known as UA at the Tomato Depot


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

NorthernMich said:


> Imagine finding you here Martin
> 
> known as UA at the Tomato Depot


Been here since before Day One!

Martin


----------



## janezee (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, Martin, 
Glad that Kenyan was the best!:thumb::thumb:
jane



Paquebot said:


> The "perishables" arrived safe and sound. Thanks! But not much that could go bad with two lemons fresh off a tree! I'm going to cut them in slivers and use them to spice up some of the great teas that have come in. Best tea so far has been Kenyan. I tasted some good East African tea in South Africa but hadn't been able to find any locally.
> 
> Martin


----------



## ParisHumphrey (Feb 27, 2012)

Martin,

Thanks so much for my package. It arrived in perfect condition. Cant wait to try out the bean varieties, as this will be my first time growing beans.
I will have a package back out by Wednesday or before. Will also include something special with a lil Creole Louisiana flavor...:thumb:

Again Thanks

Paris


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Requests are slowing but only 10 behind last year with almost a month to go. I've been without a computer for almost a week and accessing messages from various points. Hopefully someone didn't get missed during that time. Still do not have any previous message data so no way to contact anyone who does not contact me first. Bah!

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Two reports of poor germination involving two varieties. Nothing obviously wrong with either with both looking, smelling, and feeling OK. Going to test both to see if there's a problem here. I've had the same thing happen here at times with a total no-show one year and 100% the next. Still haven't figured where I went wrong when that happens.

Martin


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have had the same happen, Martin, with seed one year having 0% germination, and then next year, that same seed germinates fine.

I just read up on this a couple of days ago, and found out that the Damping Off disease can strike as the seed coat breaks, before the seedling breaks the soil surface, causing it to die underground.

This could explain/account for the problem. So this year I have been spraying my seedlings with Mancozeb and Captan when they first come up. I treat the soil with the Captan when I plant the seed. I decided, after a few seedlings got hit, that being totally organic isn't the most important thing to me this year; I want a big crop, by hook or by crook.

I planted some 15 yr old tomato seed this time, treated the soil, and have seedlings! This is my original 1997 heirloom Costa Luta de Marmande tomato seed from Ozland. I save my seeds on paper towels in their juice, and I think it helps keep the seed alive longer. That is just my opinion from experience, not science fact.

And Martin, I got a letter with a heirloom pepper seed I ordered from a SSE member and he keeps a 15,000 sq ft garden by himself, in IL! He has both you and me beat! He gave me many suggestions about growing the heirloom pepper he maintains.


----------



## tuggerhugger (May 12, 2011)

Martin,
I got my colorfully stamped packet and have started some tomatoes. :clap: THANK-YOU
We looked around for some of the OSU Blue seeds from last summer, but I am in the midst of a multi-part move, so those seeds may never surface :sob:

Again, thanks for doing this every year...it sure brings joy to a lot of folks ( & is a lot of work)

I'll be sending you something in the mail shortly.

Tamara


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You could have asked for OSU Blue again but I was cutting that down to about 15 seeds due to its popularity. I only planted back 6 seeds for this season and hopefully should have plenty of seed for next year. Oddity this year is that 2 of the 6 seedlings have purple cotyledons rather than usual green. Never had that before but others have reported it. If all goes well, I may have 3 or 4 other blue varieties to offer next year. 

Martin


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Martin, 
All my tomato plants are safely tucked into my garden and I have baby tomatoes on them. They were well over 24 inches tall when I planted them into the garden last week, so I dug a trench and planted them deep. I started them 2 weeks later than last year and they have outgrown all the other tomatoes I have started in the past. My OSU blues also have purple cotyledons they kids think that is so neat!


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say Many Thanks for the seed Sir; They landed here Thursday.

While I was mainly intrigued with the pole cowpea, the Black Knight Butterbeans look most interesting too 

Hope the KCs have landed there and they serve you well.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

They KCs are here, many thanks! Had starter packs all ready for them and space in the main cold frame reserved. Confidence in the source meant only 6 of each were started in hopes of getting at least 2 plants. 

Martin


----------



## valgal (Dec 24, 2002)

Martin, is it too late to request seeds again this year? I haven't been online much. You may remember that I sent you the sugar and spice pecans from SC last year. I would happily pay for anything you could offer. Thank you!
Valerie


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Got one more week and then the thread will be un-stickied and locked. By then, everyone should have whatever they need from this year's offer and be busy planting or growing. Doesn't mean that I won't send anything out after the 15th but that it might be too late for most gardeners. It will have one month after that and then automatically will vanish from the forum. 

Martin


----------

